# Does this bike exist yet?



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Do any of the major bike companies make a frame/bike with the following characteristics yet?

> Full carbon frame and fork
> Disc brake
> Internal cable routing
> BB30
> Tapered head tube

I know there are bikes out there from companies that hit on most of these, but the disc brake one seems to be missing so far.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

shorelocal said:


> I know there are bikes out there from companies that hit on most of these, but the disc brake one seems to be missing so far.


There's good reason for that...


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

If you don't mind mis-matched brakes, you could get a frameset that has all the above but the disk brakes, and replace the fork with a disc fork.

I'm still waiting for more disc hubs in 130mm.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Just noticed the Redline Conquest Carbon hits on most except no disc fork. That shouldn't be too hard to fix/alter:

http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/cyclocross/2011-2012-conquest-carbon-team


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

shorelocal said:


> > Full carbon frame and fork
> > Disc brake
> > Internal cable routing
> > BB30
> > Tapered head tube


I want that bike in single speed. 

I'd even accept an aluminum frame in exchange for XTR brakes.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Also: 

https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/03/prototype-grammo-disc-brake-only-carbon-cyclocross-bike/

“We have developed a new full carbon cross frame that is disc specific…This is the preproduction sample.

The bikes will be available in August, just in time for the season. It has full internal cable routing, tapered head tube, press fit 30 bb shell. It will be stock to run 140mm rotors with capability to run 160mm rotors as well. We decided to make it a 135 rear drop out spacing to make disc hubs options easy to get a hold of. Paint scheme is still be finalized but production will be starting this month.”


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Local Hero said:


>


that one made me say "ooooooh"

what can I say, I'm a sucker for black and gold.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm on the fence about BB30. I like that it's light and stiff. But... seems to me like the press fit bore will have a finite life, and with the tough conditions of CX one might be replacing bearings often. I just bought a CX9 BB30 frame for this season though, I decided that it was a RACE BIKE first and foremost, and who cares if it lasts only 2-3 years...

I would like full internal routing - I don't get why Specialized went to all the trouble to submerge the cables on the downtube of the Crux, only to expose them on the chainstay? Who cares if you have to grab cables when you shoulder the bike, I just don't want dirty cables. The Crux does have a tapered steerer though....


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Also:
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/03/prototype-grammo-disc-brake-only-carbon-cyclocross-bike/
> 
> ...


The problem with 135 hubs is that if you want to use the bike with your regular road wheels off-season you are SOL.


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

tsunayoshi said:


> The problem with 135 hubs is that if you want to use the bike with your regular road wheels off-season you are SOL.


When going disc only - like the frame/fork above - I think you're going to have to get new wheels either way (130 or 135).

[EDIT] PS. That bike is super sweet though! I'd love a Ti version.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

shorelocal said:


> Do any of the major bike companies make a frame/bike with the following characteristics yet?
> 
> > Full carbon frame and fork
> > Disc brake
> ...


Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy since you didn't add drop bars to that list. Don't let the tradition of drop bars limit your choices, you've hit on all of the other modern advances.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

tsunayoshi said:


> The problem with 135 hubs is that if you want to use the bike with your regular road wheels off-season you are SOL.


Can't use your regular wheels anyway- it's disc only.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

®andyA said:


> When going disc only - like the frame/fork above - I think you're going to have to get new wheels either way (130 or 135).
> 
> [EDIT] PS. That bike is super sweet though! I'd love a Ti version.


Er, sorry, I have a frame in mind that does both canti and disc (www.novemberbicycles.com), which is what I based my statement on. Their cx wheelsets (once they can find a 130 disc hub they like) with also be rim and disc brake compatible.

Although if you don't mind a mountain frame, you could take a Niner AIR9 Carbon w/ their carbon fork and turn the bike into a cx bike w/ discs, meets all of the original posters requirements once you pop in the BB30 CYA shell. I've seen at least one person do that using the scandium Air9.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

tsunayoshi said:


> The problem with 135 hubs is that if you want to use the bike with your regular road wheels off-season you are SOL.


Just use your carbon fiber crit crusher and race track off season and everything works out fine. 

Don't tell me I'm the only guy who owns four or five bikes at any given time!


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I believe this is the bike you are looking for, albeit not a major bike company

http://volagi.com/


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

^^is that thing road or CX?


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Road.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Step away from the disc brake crack pipe!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> ^^is that thing road or CX?


Technically road, but I believe it has clearance for up to a 34.


----------



## Schmucker (Apr 19, 2008)

Foundry Cycles' first bike will be everything you want. The Auger Disc cross. Available through QBP in January.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

seppo17 said:


> Step away from the disc brake crack pipe!


Why?

..


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> Foundry Cycles' first bike will be everything you want. The Auger Disc cross. Available through QBP in January.


Perfect timing for a cross bike.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What does Volagi mean?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Schmucker said:


> Foundry Cycles' first bike will be everything you want. The Auger Disc cross. Available through QBP in January.


here it is......


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> here it is......


Sexy. 

I especially like the brake caliper on the inside of the seat/chain stays. 

Will they make a SS CX model?


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> What does Volagi mean?


it is italian for "trademarkable name"


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nobody is taking disc brakes seriously. 

http://www.colnago.com/disc-brakes-are-allowed-in-cyclo-cross-training-and-competition/


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll buy a frame module like the one the OP describes as soon as one comes out.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

tsunayoshi said:


> Although if you don't mind a mountain frame, you could take a Niner AIR9 Carbon w/ their carbon fork and turn the bike into a cx bike w/ discs, meets all of the original posters requirements once you pop in the BB30 CYA shell. I've seen at least one person do that using the scandium Air9.


I did this last year with my Air 9 Carbon. I even put drop bars on it, just so I could race it at Nationals. SS. Tapered carbon fork. Carbon frame with tapered headtube. Ran the road version of the BB7 discs. It was pretty fun, and I won my local overall season title in singlespeed class on it. It looked pretty close to what the Grammo looks like above albeit the color scheme.


----------



## Schmucker (Apr 19, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> Will they make a SS CX model?


Not necessary with BB30. Problem Solvers has an EBB adapter for BB30.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Schmucker said:


> Not necessary with BB30. Problem Solvers has an EBB adapter for BB30.



Team Beer has the BB30 adapter, I thought problem solvers did the PFBB30.

I have the Team Beer adapter on my mountain bike (C-dale Flash).


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Felt for 2012 might have something you like.......

https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/felt-bicycles-2012-first-look-at-full-range

This one is alloy but there is supposed to be a carbon one too....


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

These guys may be able to mod a frame for discs if you can't wait...

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/07/25...ponents-carbon-fiber-repair-and-so-much-more/


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

This :thumbsup:
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/outlaw.htm


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> This :thumbsup:
> https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/outlaw.htm


Not carbon and the cables are external. If I were going Aluminum geared w/ external cables, I say go Airborne Delta. 










It's $300 more and it beats the motobacon on all fronts. (This isn't BD hate either, I own two of their bikes)


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> Sexy.
> 
> I especially like the brake caliper on the inside of the seat/chain stays.
> 
> Will they make a SS CX model?


If it's BB30 it's a singlespeed. 

http://beercomponents.com/?page_id=24


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> If it's BB30 it's a singlespeed.
> 
> http://beercomponents.com/?page_id=24



:thumbsup:

I seriously stare at every BB30 frame now and think singlespeed worthy.

My MTB.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

2012 Specialized Crux Disc CX Bike










Now that the UCI has lifted the ban on disc brakes in sanctioned cyclocross events, bike companies are rushing to provide disc-ready frames. Most won’t be ready until next year, but we spotted this prototype 2012 Specialized Crux Disc—at least, that’s what the inventory sticker under the top tube called it—in the hands of a Specialized-sponsored pro rider.

The black anodized, disc-only frame looks nearly ready for production. The fork (which we were told is “very light” but did not have a chance to weigh) uses a post-mount standard for the disc calipers and accepts a 140mm rotor, which is smaller than the standard 160mm XC mountain bike setup.

The move to disc brakes is not surprising. Not only are they more powerful than rim brakes, they work exponentially better in adverse conditions—the mud, snow and rain found at so many ’cross races. While the setup may initially be slightly heaver than traditional brakes, there should be future weight savings, not only from the brakes themselves but other components, too. (Wheels, for example, can be made lighter by removing the heavy braking surface.)

Even though no companies make dedicated shifters for hydraulic disc brakes, Specialized was able to use off-the-shelf components with cable-pull discs. The Crux prototype uses SRAM Red shift/brake levers mated to Avid’s BB7 road mechanical brakes with 140mm XX rotors. The wheels mate Zipp’s 285v4 rim—also found on the 303 wheelset—to White Industries disc hubs.










The bike also uses full-length, internally routed derailleur housing that exits at the bottom bracket shell. The rear brake housing is also internally routed—along the top tube in this case. Both moves should please ’cross racers. The full-length housing better resists contamination from dirt and the internal routing keeps cables out of the way when lifting and portaging a bike. The forward housing ports appear to be formed into the tube, while a cover, similar to those found on Specialized’s Roubaix SL3 and Venge, provides access to fish the rear brake housing out of the frame tubes. The bike looks like it uses a tapered steerer similar to the current Crux model, as well as a similar BB30 bottom bracket shell.


MORE: 
https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/07/1...se-carbon-gain-disc-brakes-and-tubular-tires/


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The new Redline carbon bike is nearly what you want. They just don't have disc tabs on the fork. But, it's carbon, BB30, etc.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice bike ... but, no carbon and a high price 



> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/07/18...ain-disc-brakes-and-tubular-tires/#more-33390
> 
> For 2012, *Specialized has ditched the carbon fiber* in its Crux cyclocross bike line, but they’ve brought disc brakes to the mainstream and introduced three new tubular ‘cross tires.
> 
> We spotted a prototype earlier this year that looked pretty close to production ready, and here it is. The Crux Comp gets Avid mechanical discs paired with a SRAM Apex component group, FSA cranks and Specialized’s CXD wheels for *$2,100*. The main frame carries over from 2011 with their OSBB (oversized bottom bracket), E5 alloy and same basic tubesets, however it does switch to full length housing in the internal shift cable runs. What’s new is the 135mm rear hub spacing (yes!) and S-Works level full carbon fork.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Also:
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/03/prototype-grammo-disc-brake-only-carbon-cyclocross-bike/
> 
> ...


Are these any good?


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

This one is gorgeous Stevens Carbon Disc Brake Cyclocross Bike - Bike Rumor

I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of some decent selection for disc break forks. I've already got a disc brake equipped aluminum CX bike, been on the lookout for a new fork for a while.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

DarkSaturn said:


> This one is gorgeous Stevens Carbon Disc Brake Cyclocross Bike - Bike Rumor
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of some decent selection for disc *break *forks.


Be careful out there folks ... avoid disc *break *forks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

krisdrum said:


> Perfect timing for a cross bike.


Meh, i don't race CX, i just do gravel endurance races on CX bikes.....like the 260 mile race i did last sunday. This bike should be pretty nifty for that.


----------



## cowboy (May 3, 2005)

Corndog said:


> The new Redline carbon bike is nearly what you want. They just don't have disc tabs on the fork. But, it's carbon, BB30, etc.


I believe the disc fork is coming...


----------



## dlab07 (May 5, 2006)

Check out the Felt F65X


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

tsunayoshi said:


> The problem with 135 hubs is that if you want to use the bike with your regular road wheels off-season you are SOL.



Do you have "regular" road wheels with disks on them? This is a non-issue.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

shorelocal said:


> Do any of the major bike companies make a frame/bike with the following characteristics yet?
> 
> > Full carbon frame and fork
> > Disc brake
> ...


Internal cable routing becomes a real problem when the hydraullic cyclo-cross brake calipers hit the market. Running hose inside a frame is not a typical consumer operation.

Felt showed their all new disc equipped 'cross bike at Sea Otter this year. Internal Di2 shifting system, 160/140 disc w/ 3T full carbon tapered Luteus fork, 135mm rear w/ IS mount. BB30.

You'll see a few prototypes racing this year with production planned for '12 calendar year.

-SD


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Meh, i don't race CX, i just do gravel endurance races on CX bikes.....like the 260 mile race i did last sunday. This bike should be pretty nifty for that.


260m on a CX bike, that's what I'm talking about! Details please!


----------

